# Love the “chamfer” !



## STEELINOX

A chamfer so slick and glassy you wish you could "slide" down it whilst licking a drumstick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Crickets!
Whattabout "lug holes" does anyone like those?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

See this only now .... don't know how to respond to the chamfer-post :think:

Lug-holes, that's an easier one. Like those and wished all watches had / have drilled lugs. Makes strap- or bracelet changes so much easier.


----------



## STEELINOX

MHe225 said:


> See this only now .... don't know how to respond to the chamfer-post :think:
> 
> Lug-holes, that's an easier one. Like those and wished all watches had / have drilled lugs. Makes strap- or bracelet changes so much easier.


Is it because you do not know what "chamfer" is?
It is a "finish detail" found on the mid casing...
I can elaborate with some images that depict this long lost feature once found on early "pre Supercase" ROLEX oysters...
Brb...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Long ago...









And today's "sterile" Supercase...









And reborn...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

They [ROLEX] did away with this very nice detail as it 'modernized' the line - robbing the midcasing of character. It prolly saved $ and TIME for the mfg process too as wello|


----------



## MHe225

STEELINOX said:


> Is it because you do not know what "chamfer" is?


Nope, I very well do - it's your (perhaps Freudian) poetic desire of what you want seeing that chamfer :-d

Yes I saw the image with the slide and I also noticed the "drumstick" (ice-cream in this case). But again .......

Nothing too serious here; let's move on.


----------



## TheDude

Black Bay has them in spades...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

TheDude said:


> Black Bay has them in spades...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaah yes, I was quite surprised to see this midcasing "detail" on the TUDOR, but then, my eye shot towards the "winding thingy"/crown/whatever; and all of sudden = frown! Why did they do that? I dunno, maybe to be different, I guess. But the crown was a big let down...

But then this appeared...
And some TUDOR love came back:


----------



## TheDude

STEELINOX said:


> Aaah yes, I was quite surprised to see this midcasing "detail" on the TUDOR, but then, my eye shot towards the "winding thingy"/crown/whatever; and all of sudden = frown! Why did they do that? I dunno, maybe to be different, I guess. But the crown was a big let down...
> 
> But then this appeared...
> And some TUDOR love came back:


Yeah, I'd prefer the Black Bay with Mercedes hands. The normal dial with snowflake hands just looks wrong to me.

The Pelagos is cool but the steep angle of the dial near the plots screams Seiko to me. Other than that it's really nice. Love the matte lumed ceramic bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

TheDude said:


> Yeah, I'd prefer the Black Bay with Mercedes hands. The normal dial with snowflake hands just looks wrong to me.
> 
> The Pelagos is cool but the steep angle of the dial near the plots screams Seiko to me. Other than that it's really nice. Love the matte lumed ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't seen a PELAGOS in person, but the dial kinda makes me think GSHOCK Aviator! So a similar vibe. Will have to look at em this weekend when I do some Duty Free shopping...


----------



## powerband

Well, to me the chamfer on the Tudor is like licking premium ice cream off a cinder block.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

powerband said:


> Well, to me the chamfer on the Tudor is like licking premium ice cream off a cinder block.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic!


----------



## powerband

STEELINOX said:


> They [ROLEX] did away with this very nice detail as it 'modernized' the line - robbing the midcasing of character. It prolly saved $ and TIME for the mfg process too as wello|


Not to mention it makes it easier for the technician/watchmaker to polish the watch at service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Self hijacking post!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Traffic!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Tapered chamfer


----------



## Chromejob

My Kingston chamfer still gleams.










\\ Posted from an iPad Mini kybd - intelligibility is circumstantial //


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

I would agree with the "love the chamfer" comment. My Rolex sub 16800 had one, around 2000 replaced that with an explorer II 16570, also had them.







Traded my Explorer and some $, and got a ceramic sub, love the supercase, and ceramic bezel, but not a fan of the lack of a chamfer. 







I have a raven vintage diver that also had little to no chamfer on it, and with the use of a microscope, mini diamond files, 600 grit sandpaper, and 1000 grit sandpaper, I put some pretty slick chamfers on all 4 lugs. Came out pretty nice. I just don't think I miss those chamfers enough to try it on my new ceramic sub. But you never know.


----------



## Chromejob

You might have a hard time filing down some chamfers on the Rolex lugs. Stonger steel AFAIK.


----------



## STEELINOX

Chromejob said:


> You might have a hard time filing down some chamfers on the Rolex lugs. Stonger steel AFAIK.


No problem for a Dremel in the hands of an artist such as myself!

[Full Disclosure: Chinese knock off used for this experiment]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus

chamfer wabi lookin nice!


----------



## rudarb2990

Love the chamfer! An often overlooked cosmetic feature that makes for a crisp look. That and lug holes are a winning combination https://www.watchuseek.com/images/smilies/icon_good.gif


----------



## TheMeasure

@STEELINOX -

Here you go my friend enjoy!




























and threw in a bezel shot as a bonus because there is something about a Pepsi bezel!










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Ready, set, BBQ in SoCal Winter Wonderland!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

"Big Mac!"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

And here is Dizzy's:








And some fun reading from my buddies blog...
Happy New Year!
http://www.rolexmagazine.com/?m=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasovnik

Hey. Not sure if anyone has brought up Seiko...but I love the finishing and chamfers on my new SPB053. Seiko really does a good job on this!


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

V2 GGB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

STEELINOX said:


> V2 GGB


Sweet GGB! I have a BRV4 on order and am looking forward to it. The V2 looks good on your Key West.

STEELINOX-Thank you for creating this thread and keeping it going.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Thank you for the kind words.
Your NATO is tops too!
Randy


e dantes said:


> Sweet GGB! I have a BRV4 on order and am looking forward to it. The V2 looks good on your Key West.
> 
> STEELINOX-Thank you for creating this thread and keeping it going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Can't get enough.... (???) ;-)









































|>|>


----------



## STEELINOX

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Can't get enough.... (???) ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12893417
> 
> 
> View attachment 12893421
> 
> 
> View attachment 12893419
> 
> 
> View attachment 12893423
> 
> 
> View attachment 12893425
> 
> 
> |>|>


The sliver of chamfer in the darkened images is really cool!
Randy


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chamfer!









|>|>


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Zulu, say it with me... "Zooooo Looooo" !
Theryago!

Proper way to thread one, here...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

(CRICKETS)


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Chamfer Warning!_


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

"Chamfer-licious!"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

The chamfer of chamfers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

Relaxing this weekend with a Key West










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi!

This off OT but what model of jubilee bracelet do you have on you Key West? That looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

erikclabaugh said:


> Hi!
> 
> This off OT but what model of jubilee bracelet do you have on you Key West? That looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


eBay ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

STEELINOX said:


> eBay ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## STEELINOX

As this seller looks to be out of stock. There is another seller on eBay...
Here is the link...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/19-20-22mm...var=511535989405&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Thats some nice "chamfer!"


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robmellor

I agree love the chamfer, I had a sea dweller with a chamfer I really liked this feature.


----------



## STEELINOX

Oh yes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## STEELINOX

Ichiran said:


>


Outstanding capture ~ !


----------



## STEELINOX

[edited for content]


----------



## t3bkmzd

Love Chamfer, this is mine


----------



## t3bkmzd

Love Chamfer, this is mine


----------



## Chromejob

t3bkmzd said:


> Love Chamfer, this is mine


1. This is the Mk II forum. What watch is that?

2. Are you sure you know what a chamfer is in jewelry terms?


----------



## STEELINOX

Chromejob said:


> 1. This is the Mk II forum. What watch is that?
> 
> 2. Are you sure you know what a chamfer is in jewelry terms?


It appears to be a 18k DD or DJ. 

o|
And here is a refresher...


----------



## STEELINOX

[edited for content]


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbckfh

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Steelinox: I really like that NATO band on there. The woven texture looks luxurious, quite the opposite of some of the cheaper nylon NATOs out there.

I don't find that same poor texture on the MARATAC Zulus... And while a seemingly small design element, I've often caught myself staring at my Nassau's chamfer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbckfh

I actually took this for the "Lume" thread, but I think the chamfer shows well here too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

bbckfh said:


> I actually took this for the "Lume" thread, but I think the chamfer shows well here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes, nice chamfer ~ !


----------



## STEELINOX

Its called, "PERLON".









And can be found here...

https://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-type/braided-nylon-straps.html



bbckfh said:


> @Steelinox: I really like that NATO band on there. The woven texture looks luxurious, quite the opposite of some of the cheaper nylon NATOs out there.
> 
> I don't find that same poor texture on the MARATAC Zulus... And while a seemingly small design element, I've often caught myself staring at my Nassau's chamfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## STEELINOX

Ichiran said:


>


Oh, that is a very nice snap yuve taken, Ichiran ~ !


----------



## STEELINOX

*Keepin' it in perspective ~ !*


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

